# HELP---I need your opinions on this list of SAWS!



## kennyplay (Jun 13, 2007)

I have done a lot of research and came up with this list:

I will be cutting around 30-40 cords for firewood!

I don't want to get into a big saw over 14lbs I'm a small guy 5'9"..Less weight the better, but I know that some of the lighter saws might be to small.

I am leaning towards the 3/8" chain but maybe .325 could be quicker?
Either 18" or 20" bar, if the saw can handle it..probably 18"

Over 2.8kW and over 3.6 HP
I am also looking closely at the Vibration of the front and rear handle...

Dolmar ps5100s $380 NIB
Husky 359 $430 NIB
John Deere/Efco CS56 $325 NIB
Solo 651-- not 651sp $300 NIB
Dolmar 6400 $460 NIB
Makita 6401 Homedepot NIB $500 or $300 USED rental
Husky 346xp $430 NIB
Stihl ms280 $430 NIB
Stihl 034av Super with stihl case, $225 USED
Cub Cadet/Efco 5720 $300 NIB
Jonsered 2159 $430 NIB

I do have some ideas about them but what do guys think????? Thanks Please respond to: plk193 at Comcast dot net


----------



## BostonBull (Jun 14, 2007)

kennyplay said:


> I have done a lot of research and came up with this list:
> 
> I will be cutting around 30-40 cords for firewood!
> 
> ...



The Dolmar 510 is nice,

Also my recommendation for doing that amount of work every year, is the Stihl MS361. $589 NIB. Will pull a 24" bar no problem.

And stay with 3/8" chain much nicer to cut with and sharpen......IMO.


----------



## kennyplay (Jun 14, 2007)

*reply to BostonBull*

First, thanks so much for your quick response! You say Dolmar 510? That is smaller, heavier at 12.1 2.4kW v/s 2.8, and 3.2 v/s 3.8 HP than the 
ps5100s...or did you make a mistake, which happens? Have you used a Dolmar and for how long? Don't think I need a 24" bar either, I am small, only 5'9" lol Also, I feel I don't want go above $450...Some are even lower than that!...I know, but $600 is a bit much...lol I didn't think about the MS361 cause of the price but at 12.3 lbs , 3.3kW and 4.4 HP is great! Super power and lightweight!. ....Maybe ebay MS361 NIB for less...I won't buy used on ebay, to chancey...Thanks again for the info, I am looking at the MS361 right now!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 14, 2007)

Ms 361 is excellent and a husky 372xp will hold up to the demand also
not to downplay your other choices as most of them are good as well.
The extra you pay will be worth it if you plan to use it as much as you
mention and good luck in your choice.

btw I am small 5'8" and that is with boots on
it's not the size of the dog in the fight it's the size of the fight in the dog I have used saws with four feet bars forty feet up a tree and was not too stressed!


----------



## Industry (Jun 14, 2007)

Go with a Dolmar 7900. 
Now, seriously, you didn't mention if this is going to be a felling saw for 30-40cord or a yard saw just bucking. Lighter IS important if you are running around in the woods with it ALL DAY. Weight becomes less important if you are in the yard bucking. At least for me it does. A 7900 with a 20" bar will bury with little to no bogging in any wood type if properly sharpened. I don't like to fight with a saw to get work done, so It's more power than the minimum necessary for my saws.


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 14, 2007)

kennyplay said:


> I have done a lot of research and came up with this list:
> 
> I will be cutting around 30-40 cords for firewood!
> 
> ...


i would recomend a husqvarna 359.it may be more but it will pull a 20 inch bar pretty good.it aint to heavy at that.


----------



## kennyplay (Jun 14, 2007)

*Solo*

Yea, the Husky359 or Jonsered 2159, looks like good choices..I guess, the same saw? What I do is go out and find wood, on the ground, and cut it up and bring it home and split it..No real tree felling, just hear....and there...very little! I think I still want to stay under $450 etc. and 3/8" chain...which knocks out a lot, leave the Dolmar/Makita 6400,Husky 359, Jonsered 2159, Stihl MS361...I am very close to making a decision. 

There is a Solo dealer about 40 min from me, I visited him, he said was getting some demo saws in. Ex: 662 For $210 12.8 lbs,, the 667 for $250..But these are older model (looking saws) They don't make them any more. Have any of you guys used any of these Solo saws?? thanks


----------



## kennyplay (Jun 14, 2007)

*How about this Stihl*

Also, I check out the Stihl MS361 and 20" retails for $600...Much higher than what I want to spend...$430 for a Husky 359 or Jonsered 2159. They are very similar in specs, weight etc to the Stihl... Maybe the MS310 or MS390...Thay can handle 3/8" chain $420 and $480 retail NIB


----------



## kennyplay (Jun 14, 2007)

*opinion Stihl 034av Super with stihl case, $225 USED*

There is a guy locally, was at a flea market, had this for sale. Stihl 034av Super with stihl case, $225 USED...The only thing that I could find was the stop switch didn't turn off...I told him I have to look into it, I took his #...
I started researching/googling the saw. 

Does it have the anti-vibe like newer saws? Seems like it has good power, 64cc...Any thoughts?


----------



## BostonBull (Jun 14, 2007)

The 310/390 is a decent saw. BUT it isnt a pro level saw. If you are really doing the number of cords a year that you say you are I would suggest a pro saw.

The 034 Super is a great little saw! But it is older and parts may be harder to find.

Why not keep your eyes open in the trading post here on AS for a good used saw from one of the resopected members on here. Then there is no worries about getting a good used saw!

The 359 is a good little saw as well!

Who has the best dealership/suport thats close to you? That should be the biggest factor! If you cant go in and get answers/order parts than dont buy that brand.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 14, 2007)

If you're cutting that much wood, spring for a good, professional grade, medium duty saw whatever you decide on. 

I bucked down almost a whole white oak today, ~50" DBA and 100' tall with just my Stihl 440 and a 200T. That 440 went non-stop through 5 tanks of gas... and 3 sharpenings, without so much as a whimper.


----------



## kennyplay (Jun 15, 2007)

*saw*

Thanks again for the responses....I have just cut and split and sold over 6 cords, just in the past 2 weeks...Today I cut cord alone using my friends Husky 455! Works and runs great! He got it at Lowes. Some chainsaws dealers have said to me , be careful of the box stores and the Husky's? that they are inferior and cheaper parts? Is that true, have any of you heard that? Or are they just saying that because they are cutting away from their business? So that's what I have been using. 90% Husky and a McCulough, small one that I have, 35cc. Which is only good for small stuff, as you all know. I am gauging what I want based on the 455. I have looked at several chainsaws, Solo dealer shop, Jonsered shop, Dolmar shop , Stihl shop, "ran" a 56 JohnDeere at a dealer but that only takes a .325 chain pitch, so they are out. Been looking on line-catalogs and getting feedback from people like you for months. Yes I now know that Stihl 034 is older. I figure that if I am making the "leap" that I will buy new with a warranty! I like to have brand spankin new, and then keep it that way! I like the Husky, runs real good, I just think that I want to go bigger, same chain 3/8" ,more power, and a little less weight.. Hence, the 359 or Jonsered 2159...Problem is, there isn't really a Hushy shop near me! There is a Jonsered dealer, Stihl and Dolmar near me .. The Jonsered dealer is $100 more for the 2159 than Norwalk, which gives 2 free chains also. So I won't buy it locally, but I can have it serviced if need be. Norwalk seems to be the best price on Huskys and Jnsrd...No one can touch their prices...Keep the feedback coming!


----------



## Industry (Jun 15, 2007)

just my 2 cents, but a 455 rancher isn't the best choice for a 30-40 cord a year saw. that amount of wood is going to be hard on equipment, especially being that it's firewood, so it will all be hardwood. Whatever you get, be sure to keep your chains sharp. have fun and be safe. can't go wrong with a big Dolmar though


----------



## kennyplay (Jun 16, 2007)

*big saw*

Yes, I agree, as you might have read, the 455 is a "borrowed saw" that my friend has and that I am using temporarily...I am shopping for a one myself!

Thanks for the insight


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 16, 2007)

kennyplay said:


> Yes, I agree, as you might have read, the 455 is a "borrowed saw" that my friend has and that I am using temporarily...I am shopping for a one myself!
> 
> Thanks for the insight



have you tried baileys yet?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> The Dolmar 510 is nice,
> 
> Also my recommendation for doing that amount of work every year, is the Stihl MS361. $589 NIB. Will pull a 24" bar no problem.
> 
> And stay with 3/8" chain much nicer to cut with and sharpen......IMO.



If you substitute the 510 for the 5100S, and the 24" bar on the MS361 for an 18-20", I would agree those are the best options.
The MS361 is the larger one of those, and they aren't really comparable.....

The 6400/6401 has more grunt and power than the 361, but also a lot more weight, same as some more powerful saws like Husky 372xp, Jonsered 2171 and Dolmar7900.

Also be aware that the 359/2159 weight quite a bit more than adverticed, but they are probably good options anyway, if money is tight...

The 346xp doesn't put out the requested power, and is more of a limbing saw, than a dedicated firewood saw - how did it enter the list?.......


----------



## rbtree (Jun 16, 2007)

For that amount of work, get a 372 Husky, while they're available, or a 7900. or 6401 used and add the 7900 jug.

Or, I'll sell you a well used but perfect running Walkerized 372 that cuts about the same as a bone stock 7900. Prolly the best deal of 'em all. I take care of my saws, so reckon it would serve you well for a few years before needing work. It has mostly been run with Mobil racing 2T mixed at 36-1 It's yours for$325 plus shipping. I only make this offer as I have two 7900's, and two brand new 372's. It's always run like a top. Only problem is it was lightly crunched by a tree once, and the handle is very slightly off kilter, which means a couple springs are aligned a tad crooked. I'd even supply a picture of it hiding gypologger's nekkidness.....I won it from him on ebay a few years back, but numerous members here have warned me that if I ever posted that picture, they come up here and tan my hide.


----------



## kennyplay (Jun 17, 2007)

*response*

Yep, tried Baileys, still even they can't compete with Norwalk...Have you heard of Alamia dot c...? They are very close in price to Baileys...


----------



## kennyplay (Jun 18, 2007)

*hello*

I went to your photo site, didn't have the time and didn'y know where to look for the saws. 509 pictures? I read your info below, I'm not sure what you are offering? 372 or 7900? thanks




rbtree said:


> For that amount of work, get a 372 Husky, while they're available, or a 7900. or 6401 used and add the 7900 jug.
> 
> Or, I'll sell you a well used but perfect running Walkerized 372 that cuts about the same as a bone stock 7900. Prolly the best deal of 'em all. I take care of my saws, so reckon it would serve you well for a few years before needing work. It has mostly been run with Mobil racing 2T mixed at 36-1 It's yours for$325 plus shipping. I only make this offer as I have two 7900's, and two brand new 372's. It's always run like a top. Only problem is it was lightly crunched by a tree once, and the handle is very slightly off kilter, which means a couple springs are aligned a tad crooked. I'd even supply a picture of it hiding gypologger's nekkidness.....I won it from him on ebay a few years back, but numerous members here have warned me that if I ever posted that picture, they come up here and tan my hide.


----------



## kennyplay (Jun 18, 2007)

*346*

The specs and size , weight of it, and speed...Very comparable to the Dolmar 5100s....thanks for insights...I came across Shindaiwa...would they be good for firewood cutting? So 359 and 2159 weigh more? How much more? A pound +??? Thanks



SawTroll said:


> If you substitute the 510 for the 5100S, and the 24" bar on the MS361 for an 18-20", I would agree those are the best options.
> The MS361 is the larger one of those, and they aren't really comparable.....
> 
> The 6400/6401 has more grunt and power than the 361, but also a lot more weight, same as some more powerful saws like Husky 372xp, Jonsered 2171 and Dolmar7900.
> ...


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 18, 2007)

Dude... is a mere 1.23609112 pounds really gonna make that much difference to a firewood cutter??? You have listed a lot of good saws. Go for the one that feels good in your hands.

All the specs and weights on paper don't mean jack squat until you put it in some wood. Trust me... any saw feels heavy at the end of the work day.

You're cuttin' a lot of wood... I too would go for a Husqvarna 372, Stihl MS361 or MS440, or a Dolmar 6401 or 7900.

Gary


----------



## NeTree (Jun 18, 2007)

JMHO... having owned or used pretty much every saw on your list...

Husky 346XP with 16" bar and .325 chain will keep that rig light and fast, and really... will do pretty much everything you'll need. Don't inundate yourself with a very long bar just to get some extra "reach"... roll the darn thing over!

Bigger wood? 24" bar, and .325 skip.

AND DON'T FORGET TO GET SAW CHAPS.


----------



## kennyplay (Jun 19, 2007)

*346*

Thanks for YOUR input.....I have looked at that, on pics and paper...And like the specs and SPEED of it and at only 10+lbs....Some have told me it's a limbing saw, how did it make the list for firewood? And other have said that "you want a 3/8" pitch chain, easier to maintain and sharpen etc..which the 346 doesn't offer...16" chain, hmmm something to think about...Been using my friends 455 husky , 20 inches, 3/8" pitch...It's the sharp chain that makes the difference I find....

What do you think??

And yes, I'm a big fan of rolling them over ! lol




NeTree said:


> JMHO... having owned or used pretty much every saw on your list...
> 
> Husky 346XP with 16" bar and .325 chain will keep that rig light and fast, and really... will do pretty much everything you'll need. Don't inundate yourself with a very long bar just to get some extra "reach"... roll the darn thing over!
> 
> ...


----------



## kennyplay (Jun 19, 2007)

*346*

Thanks for YOUR input.....I have looked at that, on pics and paper...And like the specs and SPEED of it and at only 10+lbs....Some have told me it's a limbing saw, how did it make the list for firewood? And other have said that "you want a 3/8" pitch chain, easier to maintain and sharpen etc..which the 346 doesn't offer...16" chain, hmmm something to think about...Been using my friends 455 husky , 20 inches, 3/8" pitch...It's the sharp chain that makes the difference I find....

What do you think??

And yes, I'm a big fan of rolling them over ! lol

Comparing the 359 and 346, around the same price, 

346xp 45cc 3.4hp 2.5k/W 3.3/3.4 vibration 10.5 lbs
versus
359 59cc 3.5hp 2.9k/W 3.9/4.2 vibration 12.1 lbs

Looks like much higher vibration, of course bigger saw, more power etc 




NeTree said:


> JMHO... having owned or used pretty much every saw on your list...
> 
> Husky 346XP with 16" bar and .325 chain will keep that rig light and fast, and really... will do pretty much everything you'll need. Don't inundate yourself with a very long bar just to get some extra "reach"... roll the darn thing over!
> 
> ...


----------



## NeTree (Jun 19, 2007)

Strictly speaking, you can cut firewood with an Echo cs3000 if the chain is sharp.

But really, the 346- while used as a limbing saw 'cuz it's light and powerful- is plenty of saw for firewood. Keep the chain sharp, properly tensioned, and you'll have no worries. I have bucked the odd 30" oak log with mine, with nary a complaint from the machine.

Do a few cords with a 55 and then a few with the 346xp. You'll never touch the 55 again. And the 346 will stand up to the use better, too.

30-40 cord? Try 3 or 4 hundred... a year!

 

FYI, I don't know where one would get that 3/8 is easier to maintain or sharpen than .325... that's just plain silly.

Don't let the power numbers be your only guide, either. A 346XP (stock) will plow thru the same amount of wood alot faster than a 359. 14,500 rpm's versus 10,500 rpm's means more teeth are taking bites per second.

opcorn:


----------



## kennyplay (Jun 19, 2007)

*346*

your the type of person that I like chating with. 3-4 hundred a year..I will look throught the treads to see who told me about 3/8" being better to maintain. I know that the 346 says is real fast. Web quoted at 14500, the 359 is rated also at: 

Cylinder displacement 3.6 cu.inch / 59.0 cm³ 
Power 3.9 hp / 2.9 kW 
Maximum recommended engine speed 13 500 mm 

I was told that is "no-load" speed...and the test is when the saw is cutting. Some dealers even said that they set up the machines not to run that fast anyway, for safety etc...which I could understand. I guess it comes down to shear HP when it is cutting..and of course the chain sharpness... 
early on, I was really looking at the 346xp cause of the lightness and the speed, and being XP, I think being a pro model of Husky...And within range of $430 Thanks


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 19, 2007)

kennyplay said:


> Thanks for YOUR input.....I have looked at that, on pics and paper...And like the specs and SPEED of it and at only 10+lbs....Some have told me it's a limbing saw, how did it make the list for firewood? And other have said that "you want a 3/8" pitch chain, easier to maintain and sharpen etc..which the 346 doesn't offer...16" chain, hmmm something to think about...Been using my friends 455 husky , 20 inches, 3/8" pitch...It's the sharp chain that makes the difference I find....
> 
> What do you think??
> 
> And yes, I'm a big fan of rolling them over ! lol



dont listen to that limbing saw bs my 141 i got 2 years ago has been a good climbing saw and it has handled trees 24 inch more than once.


----------



## Burvol (Jun 19, 2007)

Go buy a 361, and you will be a happy man. I bought one for firewood and light duty stuff the first year it came out, gave it a try...Can't miss  OH ya, the best anti-vibe set up ever.


----------



## Jeepin' (Jun 21, 2007)

*Why don't I hear an Echo in here?*

How about an Echo CS-520? Won't break the bank, and as long as you keep the chain right, and the gas mixed accordingly, it will rip tons of firewood for ya! 

I guess that sometimes the saw you hear the least about on this forum is one of the best, since it's out cutting wood and not in the shop allowing the owner to come here and post...

/just sayin


----------



## DGDrls (Jun 28, 2007)

*2159 Jonsered*

Norwalk may have the best price, but at least ask your
LSS if they can work with their price or ask them to match.
Try to keep your cash local.
Remember this, if your saw does go down and needs repair,
the LSS will remember you bought the saw there and not at Norwalk.
If its busy and you need a quick turnaround most LSS will work on saws they sold first then the other stuff.

DGDrls

Jonsered 2145
Pioneer FS2


----------



## hornett22 (Jun 29, 2007)

*i couldn't agree more!*



GASoline71 said:


> Dude... is a mere 1.23609112 pounds really gonna make that much difference to a firewood cutter??? You have listed a lot of good saws. Go for the one that feels good in your hands.
> 
> All the specs and weights on paper don't mean jack squat until you put it in some wood. Trust me... any saw feels heavy at the end of the work day.
> 
> ...





good call Gary!


----------



## luvthetrobag (Jul 2, 2007)

Blinky said:


> If you're cutting that much wood, spring for a good, professional grade, medium duty saw whatever you decide on.
> 
> I bucked down almost a whole white oak today, ~50" DBA and 100' tall with just my Stihl 440 and a 200T. That 440 went non-stop through 5 tanks of gas... and 3 sharpenings, without so much as a whimper.


My absolute favorite saw is the stihl 440 plenty of power and durability.


----------



## kennyplay (Jul 15, 2007)

*Finally, a decision*

Hello, I know I was chatting with many from here and I appreciate all of it. I finally got a saw, a Stihl! Well, at a BIG flea market 2 blocks from my house there was a guy selling a Husky 350 and a Stihl 034AV Super...For a couple of weeks he had it. I checked around for info on the 034super. Found out it is indeed a Pro model and 62cc! It is used of course. Some wear, but bar and chain in good shape. It came with a Stihl OEM orange case too. He sold it to me for $180 for the saw and $20 for the case. $200 total. I ran it, runs real good. Didn't check compression yet though. I am planning on doing that. Seller said, if I have problems with it, he will take it back but I did cut a big log first and it plowed right through. No real bogging at all. Not like my friends Husky 455 ranch! 

It does have a different style chain though. Looks like a different type of 
anti-kickback? I just read in the Stihl book that it is a rescue chain. I will take it to a chainsaw place for them to look at. It is .325 which I wanted 3/8" pitch but hey, for $200 cash, can't go wrong...I'll let you guys know how it works...

If you have any info on a 034AV Super or thoughts , send them my way and to the others on the Arborsite, thanks again !!!!!!!! Kenny


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 15, 2007)

kennyplay said:


> Hello, I know I was chatting with many from here and I appreciate all of it. I finally got a saw, a Stihl! Well, at a BIG flea market 2 blocks from my house there was a guy selling a Husky 350 and a Stihl 034AV Super...For a couple of weeks he had it. I checked around for info on the 034super. Found out it is indeed a Pro model and 62cc! It is used of course. Some wear, but bar and chain in good shape. It came with a Stihl OEM orange case too. He sold it to me for $180 for the saw and $20 for the case. $200 total. I ran it, runs real good. Didn't check compression yet though. I am planning on doing that. Seller said, if I have problems with it, he will take it back but I did cut a big log first and it plowed right through. No real bogging at all. Not like my friends Husky 455 ranch!
> 
> It does have a different style chain though. Looks like a different type of
> anti-kickback? I just read in the Stihl book that it is a rescue chain. I will take it to a chainsaw place for them to look at. It is .325 which I wanted 3/8" pitch but hey, for $200 cash, can't go wrong...I'll let you guys know how it works...
> ...



Do you mean the type of chain the fire fighters use on thier saws when you say rescue chain?


----------



## kennyplay (Jul 15, 2007)

*rescue chain*

Hey, the chain looks like: OILOMATIC® STIHL RAPID™ Duro Rescue (RDR)

I went to the local Stihl dealer SAT, and of course they only carry 1 type of chain, OILOMATIC® STIHL RAPID™ Micro™ Comfort (RMC). They didn't seem that imformative?

That is what I thought it is at first...But now, after looking at stihlusa com, I think it is OILOMATIC® STIHL RAPID™ Micro™ 2 (RM2) , a low kick back chain... It has pieces in between the cutter.. like the Duro rescue

Any recommendations on a .325 chain to cut hard wood? Obviously, it doesn't have to be stihl..Thanks


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 15, 2007)

kennyplay said:


> Hey, the chain looks like: OILOMATIC® STIHL RAPID™ Duro Rescue (RDR)
> 
> I went to the local Stihl dealer SAT, and of course they only carry 1 type of chain, OILOMATIC® STIHL RAPID™ Micro™ Comfort (RMC). They didn't seem that imformative?
> 
> ...



Since your in Pennsylvania try cutterschoice.com.They have what your looking for at a pretty good price but if the system ????????? the website email me and I will give you the site again.


----------



## AKChopper (Jul 16, 2007)

MS310 is the best in a mid range Stihl saw. Weighs 13#'s and has plenty of power. Here in Alaska it goes for $380 with a 3/8's chain and a 20" bar. :chainsawguy:


----------



## Frog (Jul 17, 2007)

I run a Stihl 361 all day long. The saw is plenty powerful, using a 20 inch bar. I would not simply buy a saw based on the price factor. You do get what you pay for. I have found myself looking towards even a larger saw. I am also only 5'9" tall. If you want to purchase only one saw make sure you over kill the first time. I started with a Stihl 310 lead to the 361, which in turn landed a 660. I should of just started with a 440 or 460. I can say this much I have bought a saw off of ebay. My 660, it turned out to be a beautiful saw. Starts in 3 pulls every time. No problems in 6 months of use. Just take your time and make sure that people you are buying from have excellent rating scores.

Frog
ms 310
ms361
ms660
ms200t


----------



## kennyplay (Jul 23, 2007)

*finally*

I got a Stihl 034 AV Super! Used, with Stihl case for $200.00 I found that when I put in my mix of gas and oil, that I use for my leaf blower, the Stihl really runs faster! I also have put in Stihl bar oil too. I did put on a new Stihl chain, I am not sure that they are that good, it tended to wear down quicker. What it your experience, and what chain do you use? the 034 is .325 pitch, 81 cutters thanks


----------



## computeruser (Jul 23, 2007)

This thread should have been moved over to the Chainsaws forum...




kennyplay said:


> Yep, tried Baileys, still even they can't compete with Norwalk...Have you heard of Alamia dot c...? They are very close in price to Baileys...



Didn't read the AS rules, did ya?




kennyplay said:


> The specs and size , weight of it, and speed...Very comparable to the Dolmar 5100s....thanks for insights...I came across Shindaiwa...would they be good for firewood cutting? So 359 and 2159 weigh more? How much more? A pound +??? Thanks



5100s versus 359? Apples and oranges, in terms of their real-world cutting behavior. Both would be fine for firewood with 16"-18" bars.



GASoline71 said:


> All the specs and weights on paper don't mean jack squat until you put it in some wood. Trust me... any saw feels heavy at the end of the work day.
> 
> You're cuttin' a lot of wood... I too would go for a Husqvarna 372, Stihl MS361 or MS440, or a Dolmar 6401 or 7900.
> 
> Gary



Yup. Just for giggles I've been doing my firewood almost exclusively with a 238 Husqvarna. Sure it gets the job done, but it gets it done a goodly bit slower than the 7900.




kennyplay said:


> It is .325 which I wanted 3/8" pitch but hey, for $200 cash, can't go wrong...I'll let you guys know how it works...
> 
> If you have any info on a 034AV Super or thoughts , send them my way and to the others on the Arborsite, thanks again !!!!!!!! Kenny



Good saw, easy to work on and to rebuild if/when the time comes. As for the chain issue...what issue? A new bar and sprocket and you can run 3/8" if you want. Hardly something to get bent out of shape over.




kennyplay said:


> I got a Stihl 034 AV Super! Used, with Stihl case for $200.00 I found that when I put in my mix of gas and oil, that I use for my leaf blower, the Stihl really runs faster! I also have put in Stihl bar oil too. I did put on a new Stihl chain, I am not sure that they are that good, it tended to wear down quicker. What it your experience, and what chain do you use? the 034 is .325 pitch, 81 cutters thanks



"Runs faster" = ???? Hopefully it is running in the correct RPM range and the fuel/oil mix is appropriate.

Stihl chain is perfectly good, some of the best stuff out there in terms of edge-holding ability if the user does his job and keeps it out of the dirt. Stihl RS (or, I guess, RSC) is good in the clean stuff, RM is good in the dirty stuff. Match the chain to the task and you'll be a happy woodcutter. If you're hand-sharpening your loops, you may prefer Oregon as it is almost universally viewed as being easier to hand-sharpen. The Carlton/WoodsmanPro stuff is also quite good and very reasonably priced, and is what I tend to use in both round-ground chisel and semi-chisel.


----------



## Greystone (Jul 26, 2007)

Jeepin' said:


> How about an Echo CS-520? Won't break the bank, and as long as you keep the chain right, and the gas mixed accordingly, it will rip tons of firewood for ya!
> 
> I guess that sometimes the saw you hear the least about on this forum is one of the best, since it's out cutting wood and not in the shop allowing the owner to come here and post...
> 
> /just sayin



I noticed that nobody commented on the Echo CS-520 choice from Jeepin'. I'm looking to buy a new saw myself and I've checked out the Echo CS-520, the Husky 353, the Shinny 488 and the Dolmar 5100. I haven't cut with any of these saws but that Echo sure does "feel" nice (very light and well balanced plus a 5 year warranty). If you could only have one of these saws to fell and buck up to 20inches for 6 cords of firewood per year....which would you choose and why? I have local dealers for all these saws and the dealers seem to be on par with each other.


----------



## computeruser (Jul 26, 2007)

Greystone said:


> I noticed that nobody commented on the Echo CS-520 choice from Jeepin'. I'm looking to buy a new saw myself and I've checked out the Echo CS-520, the Husky 353, the Shinny 488 and the Dolmar 5100. I haven't cut with any of these saws but that Echo sure does "feel" nice (very light and well balanced plus a 5 year warranty). If you could only have one of these saws to fell and buck up to 20inches for 6 cords of firewood per year....which would you choose and why? I have local dealers for all these saws and the dealers seem to be on par with each other.



Welcome to the site, greystone.

Do a search over in the Chainsaw forum. Not a lot to recommend the Echo over the others. 

The Dolmar is another creature, and walks all over the other three in terms of performance. It is also the only one of the saws you mention that is legitimately able to run a 20" bar; the others are best outfitted with a 15/16". The Shindaiwa and Husqvarana are in the same league, more or less, and the Echo brings up the rear with relatively low power output but adequate durability and service life. All four saws are perfectly adequate for 6 cord/year worth of firewood duty, though.

As for the warranty length, who cares? I would hardly consider that a selling point. The list of exclusions makes it a non-benefit, really; most saw failures have to do with operator error, bad fuel or poor upkeep, none of which is subject to warranty coverage. Buy a good saw, take care of it, and you'll be set.


----------



## Jeepin' (Jul 26, 2007)

computeruser said:


> ; most saw failures have to do with operator error, bad fuel or poor upkeep, none of which is subject to warranty coverage. Buy a good saw, take care of it, and you'll be set.



I haven't had any problems with the three saws I've used that are listed in my profile. On that note, I've probably only run 15 tanks of gas through each, so my obvious signs of being a non-professional show through. You can bet your top dollar that the moment that I have an issue with my Echos, this will be the first place that hears about it. Along the lines of speed, sure my echos aren't the fastest, as I run them stock, which amongst my other powersports that I'm involved with, stock always lasts the longest. I keep my chains super sharp, my rakers set, and every time my equipment gets used, it's torn down and cleaned. I'm a fan of tinkering and cleaning, kind of like therapy for me.

I would say that from a pricing perspective, if you are mechanically inclined, and experienced with a chainsaw, it's a much more comfortable buying decision to buy new, or to buy a main-brand used saw. My thought is usually if someone is selling a saw, there's hidden reasons behind it. Probably just my paranoia, but it's hasn't steered me wrong yet to date.

You never know until you jump in the water and post your experience.

'jeepin


----------



## Greystone (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks folks. I'm gonna have to buy one tonight or my wife won't let me in the house. I took down on old sycamore last month and managed to get it cut into 8 foot sections before my 25 year old Mac gave up the ghost. I've spent more time researching chainsaws than I spent on my house or car! I've already been to the Stihl and Echo dealer so tonight it's the Husky and Dolmar dealers.


----------



## Greystone (Jul 27, 2007)

*Update -- bought the Dolmar 5100S*

Well I finally broke down and parted with my dearly beloved cash. After test driving the Dolmar 5100S I was hooked! This thing starts easier than my truck. Step 1, choke on. Step 2, pull once. Step 3, choke off. Step 4, cut wood! And as I discovered last night, if you can feel *any* heat still left in it, then don't choke it at all. When I arrived home last night at 6:30, my wife said "Well you won't have enough time to cut up the tree tonight." I said "Let's see." I fired up the Dolmar and had 24 feet of 10 to 20 inch sycamore cut up into firewood in about 10 minutes. This thing is smokin' fast! Thanks to everybody on arboristsite who recommended this awesome machine.


----------

